# I am so porud of my bubbies!(my nickname!)lol



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

So I started using that Don Sullivan training stuff, witht he DVD, leash and collar.

Well I decided to take a crack at it. Its working! When I was putting the collar on Molly sat and was calm and wagged her sweet tail. She normally goes bonkers when we go on walks.lol. I sort of charged at the door, but I quickly corrected her.

I went out front walked the way Don Sullivan instructed and showed.Sure enough Molly start walking like I wanted her too!We walked to the corner of the block and back.We still have some improvements. Otherwise she did great! I am going to continue throughout the week to see how much progress she makes.I will post her progress on this thread.=)

Tanner did wonderful!He was a little excited too when I got his collar ready.But he calmed down.I took him out front and did the same thing as I did with Molly.Then I walked him to the corner and crossed the street and back.

Not once did I have to use treats!lol.I worked with Tanner's off-leash a little.I didn't take the leash off, I was using a long leash and loosely. H edid very well.He just laid there on the lawn and relaxed. I even let go of the leash, he still didn't move. But I am going to work with him some more.

The real test is when they see other dogs/cats.lol

Otherwise as of Day 1 in Home Training, Molly & Tanner did very well, and I am very proud of them both!

I will keep posting their progress in this same thread.

Both are now tired and are laying near me as I type this.:wub:
As for the nickname "Bubbies", its babies and puppies combined. They aren't puppies, but they act like it and are big babies.lol


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Yay! Good for you! All it takes is some patience and practice and you can really do just about anything  I have trained Ellie to be patient and sit until I put on her leash, and sit even when I open the door until I say it's ok to come out (same with getting in and out of the car, etc.) and it's awesome.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Theya re both great in the car.lol. Tanner puts his head out the window while Molly lays down on the seat.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Big Accoplisment!!*

Finally! I am able to go on walks without killing my arm! Molly is doing great on walks now!! She just needs to calm down a little more when get ready to go.lol

Tanner just gets excited when we get ready and when he sees a cat or another dog(mostly small dogs), but he doesn't go after cats or dogs anymore, he will just look at them! No barking no pulling!!

Oh I am soo happy!!lol


----------



## momsgoingaited (May 21, 2010)

What type of collar is it? It looks like a modified pinch collar....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Its the Don Sullivan Blue Pinch collar.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats! Don't you just love making progress with your dog so that both of you can be more happy? 

I'm sorry, but I'm not familiar with Don Sullivan and don't have the time to google it right now... but are you basically just teaching good leash walking skills and patience (and recall maybe, or good "off leash" behavior)? That's what it sounds like, but I'm not sure.. 

Either way, good job!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

We are teaching them to walk on the leash properly and recall, but mostly walking on the leash without pulling.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah, well, congrats and good luck. I know your arm will thank you! 

Working at a shelter, I feel your pain. Two 9 month untrained huskies were brought in thursday and they gave my arms a run for their money trying to put them into ISO.


----------

